
Show HN: Monitor performance for Node.js & Mongodb apps at run time - pjr4lph
https://github.com/AsyncOptics/async-optics/blob/master/README.md
======
dudlydudder
The visuals are stunning. I noticed you guys used async hooks, seems like a
cool insight to what the future of performance monitoring could be when it's a
more complete API.

------
jonkcoe
looks incredible

------
lovetesting
cool graphys

